

The Pirate Bay now blocked in the Netherlands - c4urself

As of today I can no longer visit thepiratebay.org in the Netherlands. A bit of internet freedom has been lost.
======
_ikke_
Note that it only counts for two ISP's (XS4All and Ziggo). People with other
providers are (still) safe.

